# Tank Pics (Bad Ones)- UPDATED!!! Here are some new pics!



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's the plant list...
40 Gallon Stretch Hex Plant List

Anthurium scandens
Cryptocoryne ‘Lucens’
Cirrohpetalum makoyanum
Pleurothallis grobyii
Pleurothallis brighamii
Pleurothallis restrepeoides
Mediocalcar decoratum
Monstera dubia (pos. Rhaphidophora cryptantha)
Monstera siltepecana
Cissus amazonica
Davallia pentaphylla
Microgramma nitida
Peperomia sp. ‘Costa Rica’
Polypodium formosa
Syngomium rayii
Dicranum sp.
Claopodium crispifolium 
Vesicularia dubyana
Kindbergia oregana
Kindbergia praelonga
Alsobia dianthiflora
Aeschynanthus gracilis
Aglaonema simplex (syn. modestum)
Vriesia ospinae
Neoregelia ‘TAK Grande X Fireball’
Neoregelia ampulacea X
Neoregelia X
Dendrobium loddigesii
Salvinia natans
Anubias nana
Cryptanthus X
Selaginella plana
Selaginella oregana
Masdevallia floribunda
Neofinetia falcata
Echinodorus barthii
Asystasia gangetica
Humata tyermanii
Hoya sp.
Scindapsus pictus
Soleirolia soleirolii
Philodendron ‘Mini Red’
Liliaeopsis brasiliensis
Philodendron scandens
Philodenron sp. 
Marchantia polymorpha
Dendrobium kingianum
Encyclia polybulbon
Lemma minor
Selaginella erythropus
Brazilian Pennywort


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

How old is the viv? What inhibits the viv? 

Very impressive list of plants! Nice looking- great job!

-Frank


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Thank You..*

There are 2 very happy and very arboreal, French Guiana (Guyana, whatever) Dwarf Cobalts. As far as the plant list I did it becuase of the guy who makes the resin tree stumps (?) He had one and it made me wonder. I went ahead and did it. There are a few missing now but others added (about 4). It has been set up for a little over 3 months. I already have to trim it. I can't wait until Corey's plant swap is up. One of the coolest new plants is the red selaginella. Nice plant. (Thanks Bob.)

(It only grows as well as it does thanks to Marty at Mistking...thanks Marty.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow, how in the world did you fit all those in there? If this tank is matured, and has been running for a long time, then that proves there are tons of compatible viv plants.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*That's funny..*

Don't think that I just put everything in there it was all perfect. I had to move and move and grow plants in different ways/places. I still have some rot issues everyonce and a while but placement is key. The round leaved plant in the orchid branch pic on the right is an aquatic called brazilian pennywort. It has only been there growing epiphytically for about 2 weeks. The vivs are at least 70% of this hobby for me. I am a plant guy by nature.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

VERY impressive!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Even though the pic isnt the best, i can still tell you have some rockin vivs!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

WOW! That looks great. A lot of time in that one. I agree with you on the Viv's being 70% or more. They were what got me started with pdf's. Besides, I think the frogs look 10 x better in a nicely balanced thriving display tank, then in a 10 vert with some leaf litter and a couple of brom's. I'm sure your frogs are feelin' reel cozy in there. Did you find the angled branch already growing like that, or did you mount all off that on it? It really looks good, Thanks for sharing.
Hey , by the way, where did you find all those plants. I wish we had some better local shops around here, with viv friendly plants. If you want to pass along some of them trimmings....... :lol: let me know.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Plants*

First of all thanks. People see it a lot an compliment on it but it is everyone on here who's opinions and suggestions mean the most to me. You guys know what's up. I got large part of the plants from Harry at CJ. I got some of the aqautics from BJ. All of the orchids but 2 I already had. I had a lot of broms as well. I have 2 more in the works. I think I lost my Utric (sorry rattler) It just never liked me. I really reccomend the vining fern (Microgramma nitida) to anyone with a misting sytem and a largr viv. It has really been rewading to see that piece od root really come to life. I have never regreted any order from Harry. He is the jet. When the plant trade forum comes up I can hook it up. Thanks, Chad


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Updated*

I tried to get some better pics. I need to learn photography skills. The camera can't do everything. I tried to update the plant list. I forgot the swiss cheese looking aroid. Anyone know? Epipremium something I think.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

1st off, Go Horse. Did someone say superbowl bound?

Mediocalcar decoratum 
Cissus amazonica 
Microgramma nitida 
Peperomia sp. ‘Costa Rica’ 


I love these selections. i would suspect you will have much overgrowing and choking out in that viv as time goes on. but this is something that i have as well because i overplant and let nature take its course, some stuff go berserk and some stuff fizzles and dies out or i remove before it happens.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The "swiss cheese" plant you're talking about (pictured in the first pic) is a Monstera spp. "friedrichallsii"... I put that in quotes due to species confusion (there are a number of species of Monstera that look just like that so its hard to be certain) but that's what Harry has it listed as on his site (with a note on the spp. confusion). One of my favorite vines, I've got a nice mother pot of it going and its been a popular cutting plant.

The plant swap is still in the work, just slow going due to school and work load (remember, I'm not getting paid for it! So unfortunately paid work comes first). Finals will be over in a week and a half, then I'll get cracking on it! Most of the US is not in good shipping temperatures, so the trade section might not really even go up and get going til closer to spring - more time to develop articles and plant profiles tho!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi CTM75- the tank looks amazing. I was wondering if it was java moss growing in the bottom left of the vivarium? If not what is it? If it is java moss how often do you have to mist it to look so full and expanded? thanks


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Java Moss*

Actually that moss species is Kindbergia praelonga. It usually has a feathery appearance but when I grew it down there it just grew as long straight strands. The java is in the front right, the water feature. It looks dark there but the light was moved back.

Corey, that plant is Monstera acuminata. I checked with the people I got it from, they had it labeled.


----------



## jbates (Apr 5, 2004)

Could you please post a photo of the top you use for the tank? I assume it's custom built to accomodate the misting system.

Thanks very much!

-John


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

*resin tree stumps*

Who is the guy who makes the resin tree stumps? Sounds interesting. I was concidering making a nice one for a new viv in the works.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Steven Bonhiem, aka Shaggy (but only I get to call him that!). He's doing the school thing so he's been busy, but I saw him at the last MADS meeting, so I know he's alive! Hopefully he'll bounce back on here after finals are done.


----------

